# Import d'un ficher m4a avec Garageband



## osbourne_cox (26 Juin 2015)

Hello,

je sollicite vos lumière pour m'aider à résoudre une petite problématique.

Je "travaille" avec mon iPad 4 (dernière version d'iOS installée) sur un projet de morceau sur garageband (version 2.0.6).

Un pote m'a envoyé une boucle par mail au format m4a, et je voudrais importer ce fichier dans GB pour pouvoir l'intégrer à mon projet.

A ce jour, je n'ai trouvé aucune possibilité de faire cette manip...

Je précise que je ne suis pas à proximité de mon MacBook à l'heure actuelle...

Merci par avance de votre aide !


----------

